# Is this an Eureka Peacock?



## Witblitz (Nov 7, 2013)

I think it is? The reason I'm asking is when I got this fish about a month ago it was *PITCH BLACK* 

Since then it lost a lot of its darkness and is slowly turning more silver with the banding becoming more pronounced, with a faint orange line at the top forming. It's only about 2 inches at this time and I'm also wondering if its male or female.

Any input appreciated, thx.


----------



## ILCichlid (Feb 27, 2012)

So many color variations of peacocks that it would be tough to say 100% at this point.


----------



## cichliddoc (Oct 15, 2013)

It will be awhile before we can tell type, but if I was predict , I would say German red female. That being said I a beautiful male otter point that looked just like that, no orange stripe on tho.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

The fish probably was hormoned which is why it has such a weird color change. A juvenile would never be pitch black normally, but hormoned fish often turn dark as the artificial color wears off.

Do not see any any indication of being male or being a Jacobfreibergi. To guess, just looks like a unnatural common Red type, could be female. The hormones sometimes screw up the fish alot.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

Looks like a female.


----------



## upo4ka (Dec 7, 2013)

hello there
who did it turn out to be?
I'm very curious b/c recently I bought 2 at petsmart also LABELED as jacobifreibergi
Mine are diff shades : 1 is lighter and more orange all over,2 has darker khaki-green fins that have some sheen to them..and a few dots too.
the 2nd one looks like yours


----------



## cichliddoc (Oct 15, 2013)

A lot of mixed peacocks at the chain stores. From what I've seen they are mostly female, so if those stores are your thing, remember at 2"+ males will show a little color just look close and good luck. I've seen nice fish there a time or two.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

It isn't a Eureka, or any other jacobfreibergi variant, they would have a mostly red anal fin at this age.


----------



## upo4ka (Dec 7, 2013)

the lighter fish became very light, skin colored w/light brown strips and red anal fin. She is almost transparent in color and plain,so should be a female.
the darker fish became green-khaki-colored w/egg spots on fins and a white line on the top of dorsal. He grew noticeably. He ate guppy fry that I was given on Wed. He is lightning fast. Today bright blue is showing right under the gills, not much, but it's good. I'm praying he gets that blue color, he'd be very beautiful.
These 2 looked identical 6 days ago when I bought them. Are they the same type? the dark one chases the light one quite often, dorsal fins standing up, in circles,around plants,columns,caves. It's different from territorial chase that I see with another fish. He only chases her. He just does the short darts w/other fish.
I'm not sure how to buy fish anymore,unless I can see the parents -like dogs. I'd want to know who am I getting, so they will live well together. 
So with your fish, wait and see.


----------

